# Capuchins



## bradley john (Jul 26, 2010)

has any body got any Capuchins for sale or no any breeders


----------



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

Why you want capuchins for?? they can get seriously vicious.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Capuchin Monkeys are on the dangerous Wild Animals regulations, & to own them you must gain a Dangerous Wild Animals license from the council. This is not easy, nor cheap. Capuchins are pretty nasty when they want to be. Of all captive primates, more people are attacked & injured by Capuchins than any other.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't mean this is anyway nasty nor am i attacking you or anything but.........
In short no...... and to be honest you will be hard pushed trying to find a legitimate peorson that is advertising them. 

Sorry.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> I don't mean this is anyway nasty nor am i attacking you or anything but.........
> In short no...... and to be honest you will be hard pushed trying to find a legitimate peorson that is advertising them.
> 
> Sorry.


Matt you are totally correct.
Ive a few colegues that keep caps,stumpys etc.
They do not advertise to sell and would never sell to someone inexperianced.
They tend to stick to there own little groups of people and do things there own way..
They are as you say quite dangerous but if you can always remember that they are a wild animal and respect that then like any others they are ok.
Ive came across lemurs that were just as agressive..
Like all else you get good and bad..


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

bradley john said:


> and your a pennis !!


Penis


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Folks this is a family forum. Keep the swearing/insults down.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Another thing people don`t seem to realise is that they don`t do well in solitary confinement as they live i quite large social groups in the wild.
I personally would like to see a total ban on any bar the experts, who can prove they are such, from ever keeping any primates in captivity without a valid reason, ie to be able to reintroduce a rare variety back into the wild, or a captive breeding programme with the same end result in mind.
Please don`t all jump on me at once, this is only my own opinion which i`m entitled to.:whistling2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

wayakinwolf said:


> Another thing people don`t seem to realise is that they don`t do well in solitary confinement as they live i quite large social groups in the wild.
> I personally would like to see a total ban on any bar the experts, who can prove they are such, from ever keeping any primates in captivity without a valid reason, ie to be able to reintroduce a rare variety back into the wild, or a captive breeding programme with the same end result in mind.
> Please don`t all jump on me at once, this is only my own opinion which i`m entitled to.:whistling2:


You are totally entitled to your opinion.
There are thousands that would agree with you.
Think its because they are the closest animal to ourselves.
Like stated before there could be the same statement made about all animals
kept in captivity..
This is probably the biggest cause of them being kept wrongly.
People are so scared to open up and they stay secretive in their own little groups.
They stay private...
The good ones and they do not open up to anyone...
My colegues think im stupid getting involved with forums.
They all say it can only lead to trouble..
But my opinion is that when we first started alot of years ago.
We had nobody to turn too and nobody other than the person who sold to us.
So for a while we worked to his ethics.
Which were all wrong..
I still do not agree with getting first and then asking questions.
After all they are more complicated than other exotics..
Its a delemma that us keepers face all the time.
But yes you are tottaly correct in being entitled to your opinion..
But in defence of us keepers.
If done properly.
What harm is there...
Its like other animals.
Trying to be the first to get that morph that will make you rich...
Snakes geckos beardies and the like.
Other than hybrid geoffroys ,i know of none other that genetics have been played about with.
Please dont think its jumping on you.
Thats not the case...
After all an opinion is just that..An opinion..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> You are totally entitled to your opinion.
> There are thousands that would agree with you.
> Think its because they are the closest animal to ourselves.
> Like stated before there could be the same statement made about all animals
> ...


:notworthy:

I think its easy for people to say "private primate keeping should be banned" when you have no experience of it & have just watched an episode of Monkey World!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> I think its easy for people to say "private primate keeping should be banned" when you have no experience of it & have just watched an episode of Monkey World!


I like Monkey World.
Although i must admit i usually watch it with the sound off:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I like Monkey World.
> Although i must admit i usually watch it with the sound off:whistling2:


I love watching it, I just don't like the anti-private keeper guff :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I love watching it, I just don't like the anti-private keeper guff :lol2:


Do what i do then. 
Watch and dont listen:mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Do what i do then.
> Watch and dont listen:mf_dribble:


No, that would realy do my head in! Besides, I want to know when Alison is coming to my house to confiscate my marmosets! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> No, that would realy do my head in! Besides, I want to know when Alison is coming to my house to confiscate my marmosets! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cant see that ever being the case Colin.

Like ive said before.
Theres alot they do that i think is good work.
But they still do wrong as well..

They can keep condemning private keeping all they like.

But thats exactly what she is..
A private keeper...

It was stated to them at a debate a few years ago when her hubby was still alive.

They campaigned to abolish private keeping and were told that they were infact pushing to close themselves down.

The park belongs to them....

I keep saying that id send you the minutes from the meeting but ive been advised not to as id get in deep muck..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Cant see that ever being the case Colin.
> 
> Like ive said before.
> Theres alot they do that i think is good work.
> ...


Nah, I know they could never do that mate. Besides, they'd have to go through me first!


----------

